
Magic Leap releases 2 minute video - erbdex
https://www.facebook.com/magicleap/videos/993637637392422/
======
mladenkovacevic
The headline under this video is: "What if your new morning looked like this?"

It should read "Who wants to suffer through this data-overload nightmare as
soon as they wake up?"

------
davidivadavid
So, notifications, and the AR (or is it MR?) equivalent of a data puke
dashboard. The technology does seem cool, but the killer app isn't quite there
yet, is it? Kind of screams retrofuturism.

